# Loud plow



## checkm09 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey guys I am new to the industry this year and I have posted on here a few times. So far I love it! And thanks for all your helpful advice!
So the first 3 plows we had in mn were pretty wet and I wasn't scraping on straight concrete, but last night we got 2" and it was straight concrete below. I have a boss v plow with a backdrag bar and it is sooooooo fricken loud back dragging and pushing. I don't wear any shoes on my plow so I can get down closer would that make it quoter ? Seriously it could wake up the whole neighborhood. Any tips would help thanks !


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Put shoes on to carry the plow off the concrete about 1/4'' then Just salt heavy
Or you could install a rubber cutting edge


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

it lets people know that it snowed to get up early for work!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Hands down boss is the loudest plow dropping and cutting edges. So its just something you live with you wanted a fast plow that wont break down much thats ur trade off.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

hmm I don't know if I'd say boss is the loudest plow. 

personally I've never owned anything but a boss blade but I don't find them very noisy at all. just a thump when dropped and back dragging does create a little noise but nothing you can from inside a home.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

yardguy28;1584457 said:


> hmm I don't know if I'd say boss is the loudest plow.
> 
> personally I've never owned anything but a boss blade but I don't find them very noisy at all. just a thump when dropped and back dragging does create a little noise but nothing you can from inside a home.


I cant speak for how load the wideout or xls is. But Boss is by far louder with there V's and straight blades. compared to meyer or western or snow dogg, sno-way, blizzard. With that being said just crank the heat and tunes up and push the snow. Its usally at a deep enough tone that it has a signature of more like rolling thunder usally plows wont even make a dog wake up. So it shouldnt wake anybody in a normal sleep up


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

checkm09;1584062 said:


> Hey guys I am new to the industry this year and I have posted on here a few times. So far I love it! And thanks for all your helpful advice!
> So the first 3 plows we had in mn were pretty wet and I wasn't scraping on straight concrete, but last night we got 2" and it was straight concrete below. I have a boss v plow with a backdrag bar and it is sooooooo fricken loud back dragging and pushing. I don't wear any shoes on my plow so I can get down closer would that make it quoter ? Seriously it could wake up the whole neighborhood. Any tips would help thanks !


Don't mean to be a Mr. Obvious here but it's your backdrag edge creating all the noise. It's best to set it _slightly_ higher than the stock edge so it doesn't produce that fingernails on a chalkboard racket.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

KGRlandscapeing;1584480 said:


> I cant speak for how load the wideout or xls is. But Boss is by far louder with there V's and straight blades. compared to meyer or western or snow dogg, sno-way, blizzard. With that being said just *crank the heat and tunes up* and push the snow. Its usally at a deep enough tone that it has a signature of more like rolling thunder usally plows wont even make a dog wake up. So it shouldnt wake anybody in a normal sleep up


maybe that's why I've never noticed the noise.....from day one plowing with my boss blade I always have the radio on and the heat full blast.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

I have never even considered the loudness of a plow. There are so many other noises around at night and other plows/trucks that even if you make your quite the guy working beside you is still going to be loud.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah that's another good point. 

I'm too busy paying attention to everything around me and what I'm actually doing to even really notice the noise it makes. 

I'd rather pay attention to keeping the plow from going through a garage, side of a house, tearing up turf or hitting a car than how loud it sounds.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Concrete is "hollow" underneath so when it's cold out you will hear it thump more.And when you backdrag it makes more noise because it is a more smooth they asphalt


----------



## hummer81 (Feb 1, 2010)

what it all comes down to is friction. Most concrete surfaces shouldn't be hollow underneath. The concrete itself has an element of hollowness to it with air entrainment. Thus probably making it a little louder than asphalt. Crank the tunes up.


----------



## checkm09 (Oct 8, 2012)

KGRlandscapeing;1584480 said:


> I cant speak for how load the wideout or xls is. But Boss is by far louder with there V's and straight blades. compared to meyer or western or snow dogg, sno-way, blizzard. With that being said just crank the heat and tunes up and push the snow. Its usally at a deep enough tone that it has a signature of more like rolling thunder usally plows wont even make a dog wake up. So it shouldnt wake anybody in a normal sleep up





B&B;1584559 said:


> Don't mean to be a Mr. Obvious here but it's your backdrag edge creating all the noise. It's best to set it _slightly_ higher than the stock edge so it doesn't produce that fingernails on a chalkboard racket.


that is exactly what the problem is. The backdrag edge is what is causing all the noise. I am new to the plowing world so the noise has scared me quite a bit and it may be obvious to you but for me not so obvious. How far off the ground do you suggest I raise the backdrag edge ? Will this affect its ability to backdrag then ? how did you setup your plow to work the best in both situations? thanks guys !


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

checkm09;1596238 said:


> that is exactly what the problem is. The backdrag edge is what is causing all the noise. I am new to the plowing world so the noise has scared me quite a bit and it may be obvious to you but for me not so obvious. How far off the ground do you suggest I raise the backdrag edge ? Will this affect its ability to backdrag then ? how did you setup your plow to work the best in both situations? thanks guys !


 Set it about 1/8" or so higher than the main edge. This will prevent it from dragging on the ground all the time but the front edge will still handle the leftover 1/8" of snow just fine while backdragging.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

rubber cutting edge or turn up the radio.:laughing,,,


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha - I can't hear anyways! So the plow and radio are awesome background!


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

A buddy of mine just bought a brand new Boss VXT this past fall and had the factory backdrag blade installed as well. I talk to him on the phone while plowing on a fairly regular basis, and I can honestly say I'm not sure I've heard a plow make that damn much noise as when he's backdragging. It's absolutely terrible.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Rubber Blade = no Noise.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

maxwellp;1607732 said:


> Rubber Blade = no Noise.


Gorgeous setup


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

maxwellp;1607732 said:


> Rubber Blade = no Noise.


Anyone notice what's wrong with this pic?


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

OC&D;1607959 said:


> Anyone notice what's wrong with this pic?


well what I saw was the cutting edges. what's with the yellow cutting edge and the what looks the cutting edge boss would have already had on top of it.

plus I don't really see a backdrag edge on there unless its not visible from that angle.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

OC&D;1607959 said:


> Anyone notice what's wrong with this pic?


Plowing with a Dodge?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

....all that grass!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

32vld;1608045 said:


> Plowing with a Dodge?


:laughing: Oh hell - that was SO funny - ... NOT! haha


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

32vld;1608045 said:


> Plowing with a Dodge?


My Dodge plows circles around pretty much everyone else I've plowed with. And to date I have yet to pull a Dodge out from getting stuck. I've also steppd in to free equipment (about 5 minutes) that a fellow plower's Chebby tried for 2 hours with zero success to get out.

The problem I see is way too much green stuff in the background...which is the same problem we're having around here too.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Laszlo Almasi;1608112 said:


> The problem I see is way too much green stuff in the background...which is the same problem we're having around here too.


Exactly! Thumbs Up


----------

